# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  Tableau Crois Dynamique sous Crystal Report

## najnes2006

Bonjour, j'ai un tableau avec cette mise en forme sous crystal report


....... |Janvier|Fvrier|Mars|Janvier|Fvrier|Mars|
|-----|  2011| 2011  |2011|  2012 | 2012 |2012|
|Ref.1|...1... | ...0... |...1. |...1...  | ...0..|...1. |
|Ref.2|...5... |...2...  |...7..|...5... |...2... |...7..|

et je veux le mettre sous cette forme:

....... |.....Janvier.....|.....Fvrier....|....Mars......|
|-----|  2011| 2012  |2011|  2012 | 2011 |2012|
|Ref.1|...1... | ...0... |...1. |...1...  | ...0..|...1. |
|Ref.2|...5... |...2...  |...7..|...5... |...2... |...7..|

Comment puis je le faire?
Merci c'est trs urgent

----------


## luc_chivas

bonjour
tu cres un formule avec year(tadate) et tu la mets dans les colonnes sous le mois

----------


## najnes2006

merci pour ta rponse,
mais mon problme c'est pas  comment convertir la date en anne,
mais le problme c'est la mise en forme du tableau crois,
c'est de mettre le mois en haut, et l'anne en dessous.
par exemple si je fait les tableau sur 2 anne, seul la colonne des annes qui se rpte et pas le mois,

----------


## luc_chivas

bonjour, 

Pas sur de comprendre
dans ton expert tableau croise, tu peux mettre le mois puis en dessous l'annee.. ou alors j'ai rate quelque chose...

----------


## najnes2006

oui j'ai fait tous a,
le problme c'est qu'il me fait le tri par anne, alors que moi je veux qu'il maffiche sous le mois les annes pour avoir une bonne visibilit pour fair une comparaison, c'est comme l'exemple que j'ai post la premire fois.
Merci

----------


## luc_chivas

Bonjour
si tu met en premier le mois, puis en dessous l'anne, cela va te faire des groupes par anne a l'interieur des mois....

----------

